# never enough room and always too many projects



## snowman (Apr 29, 2008)

Here it is:



























And finally, my foster rescue beagle. Aint he cute? You can adopt him in a few weeks at BREW Beagles Midwest www.brewbeagles.org (sorry for the shameless plug)


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 29, 2008)

looks like you've got a lot of great old iron there.....sorry to learn about the explosion though  :big: mine also looked like it exploded this weekend, gotta battle back and get it neat 

here's some space finding ideas. I notice your walls are decidedly bare. Mine are covered with shelves and hanging tools. being of the opinion that pegboard's function is to make sure one doesn't have too much fun in the shop, I put a decent thickness of plywood on walls where i want to hang things. Depending on the nature of the item to be hung, I nail, screw or drill and glue in wooden dowels as the hangers. The wood dowels work very well, I drill at a slight angle so items stay put. A section of angle iron from shelving units (with all the holes) does well for screw drivers. Around two walls of the shop are large 2' shelves at about 6.5 height for bulk items and storage, and one side of the shop has 4' mezzanine for even bulkier items (snow tires , lawn crap etc). I have two 2.5' 1" angle iron lengths that have slots milled every inch or so one side to hold files. These go across a window and are bolted to the window frame at a slight angle so the files don't walk. This should get everything in boxes on shelves, hanging up or in a tool chest - it can't be cleaned if there's no where to put stuff, right?


----------



## snowman (Apr 29, 2008)

it's still collecting shelves, mostly as i finish wiring things. the one across the window is only a couple weeks old. i don't want to have to pull crap off the wall to run new conduit. 

Once I have my air compressor wired in, as well as a 3/4 EMT for the lathe and mill, I'll start putting shelves up.


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 29, 2008)

great looking shop........i wish i had that much space to work!!!!!

when my shop gets to be a mess, just before lunch time i toss in a live hand grenade and when the smoke 
and dust settles (while i have my lunch). then i just sweep up the last bits and i'm done. 

about the dog..........animals need all the "shameless plugs" they can get.
we have a dog that was beat and left on the side of the road to die (she is doing great now) and we 
just got a cat that was tortured by two teenage boys (cat will get better with time).

chuck


----------



## bentprop (Jul 23, 2008)

What do I see?Carpet in the workshop?Next you will be wanting a coffee machine and a tv :big:
The beagle photo appears to have gone missing,but nice to know you're looking after it.
Cruelty to pets is unfortunately far too common,and the miscreants get off with far too little punishment.A local low-life tied his dog behind his car,and tore up the highway,because his dog "barked too much" .He got 3 months community service.
I'd have tied him to my car,and given him some of the treatment he doled out.But that would be barbaric,wouldn't it :-\.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 26, 2008)

Your shop looks more organized then mine!

As for the "shameless plug", Not at all!
Right now there are at least 20 wives looking over some guys 
shoulder going, "Awwwww"

There are also at least 20 guys saying, "We don't need another dog!"

Help comes from the least likely places.
You are more than welcome to plug a site like that here!

(This is from a man who protects a litter of skunk kittens 
in his back yard every spring.) :wall:

Rick


----------



## kvom (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like a great work in progress.

Personally I would not want my drill press in the corner, in case I needed to drill something "long", where the walls will interfere.


----------



## robert1352 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice shop,what kind of mill is that in the 3rd picture??


----------

